# Introducing......



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Not quite sure what to call her yet....  Any suggestions? Our other little girl is named Dora, and we thought maybe Boots since she has the cutest little black back feet

http://photobucket.com/Newbaby


----------



## Valley (Feb 12, 2009)

aww she's so super cute!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Valley said:


> aww she's so super cute!


Thanks, and let me welcome you to the board...This is about the best support network you can find for these little prickly pears


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

How about chloe!


----------



## stephanie (Feb 23, 2009)

Very cute! I like Chelsea for a name


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Shameless bump...lol


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

My g/f suggested Hershey...since she is a little "squirt"...lol


----------



## Mongo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

dorasdaddy said:


> My g/f suggested Hershey...since she is a little "squirt"...lol


then you could call her kiss for short!!!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, but it looks like we will be going with Amelia Dee. According to pettags.com Amelia is and adventurous hard working female...and Dee is a small, dark female....seems to be a perfect fit since she is up and running on her wheel earlier than our other little one and doesnt quit till about the same time.....she loves her wheel but has yet to show any interest in mealworms


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is a cutie.


----------

